# Want to Dispose of Apple’s iPod Packaging? Just Add Water!



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2012)

This is crazy!



> This is a first, at least from Apple. A portion of the new Fifth-Generation iPod Touch and Seventh Generation iPod Nano‘s packaging is biodegradable. Just add water and the EarPod holder dissolves.
> 
> 
> 
> Apple’s long been a leader in product package design and has often touted how eco-friendly its products are (though not all always agree). However this is the first time, in our memory, we’ve ever seen a portion of Apple’s packaging that could all but disappear in warm water.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 11, 2012)

you really need to get out more

loads of companies around the world have been using bioplastics for years, there's nothing new about it at all. M&S trialled dissolvable packaging at least 5 years ago


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 11, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> you really need to get out more
> 
> loads of companies around the world have been using bioplastics for years, there's nothing new about it at all. M&S trialled dissolvable packaging at least 5 years ago


like everything else Apple does then?


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2012)

I was really impressed with the clever cardboard-only packaging that came with some Sennheiser CX 300 earphones I reviewed years ago.











http://www.wirefresh.com/review-sennheiser-cx-300-in-ear-headphones/


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 11, 2012)

australia used to be the place for this, i did some research over there for greenpeace on 100% compostable packaging back in 1993


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm not going to buy some junk just to biodegrade its packaging, but thanks for the info


----------



## sim667 (Oct 11, 2012)

Tbh I always keep my apple packaging to sell on with the item when I get rid of it, often apple boxes will sell on eBay just on their own


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 11, 2012)

apple taken an idea thats been around for ever and trying to pass it off as something new



who'd of thunk it


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> apple taken an idea thats been around for ever and trying to pass it off as something new


It's their specialist subject and people fall for it every single time.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Tbh I always keep my apple packaging to sell on with the item when I get rid of it, often apple boxes will sell on eBay just on their own


Me too. It's usually easier to shift on eBay when you can provide all the original packaging. Safer to send through the post too.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 11, 2012)

Co-op shopping bags are bio-degradable. If you try to re-use them after a few weeks it can come as a surprise when they crumble and tear.

What we will have to watch out for is the time when smartphones are themselves made out of bio-degradable plastics so that they turn to dust just in time for the new model to come out. I might do some work on this myself so that I can patent it before Apple gets its act together.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 11, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Co-op shopping bags are bio-degradable. If you try to re-use them after a few weeks it can come as a surprise when they crumble and tear..


 

Next court Case Apple Vs Co-Op

retrosectively skanking their designs


the bastards

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## Tankus (Oct 11, 2012)

hope it doesn't rain when the retailer takes delivery


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> you really need to get out more
> 
> loads of companies around the world have been using bioplastics for years, there's nothing new about it at all. M&S trialled dissolvable packaging at least 5 years ago



Sorry but I don't go round dunking bits of gadget boxes in water to see what happens, nor was I claiming Apple are breaking ground here. 

Perhaps you could point me to the plethora of threads on urban on this topic and i'll happily go post on their with the same enthusiasm.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 11, 2012)

editor said:


> I was really impressed with the clever cardboard-only packaging that came with some Sennheiser CX 300 earphones I reviewed years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got that with my cheap Sennheisers (£20?)

But when I ordered a £150 pair of earbuds, they came in multiple layers of cardboard glued to plastic, with a big, fat metal and plastic carrying case in the middle


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2012)

I always liked the Kindle box, nicely done, minimal use of packaging, easily recyclable.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## salem (Oct 12, 2012)

I remember coming across toilet paper with a flushable tube in the middle. One of the most impressive things I've seen in the past couple of years.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 12, 2012)

the comments below the linked article pretty much sum up what a non story this is


> *Fernando Balderrama Hurtado*
> So, it’s just made of paper?
> October 10, 2012 21:15:22 Reply
> 
> ...


so it doesn't even dissolve, just turns into a mush of soggy paper. crazy


----------

